# Chrysler Sebring



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This is the Lindberg Chrysler Sebring model kit. It's a curbside snap-together kit. I wanted to build this like my old Sebring that I used to own. I also tried my hand at photo-etching for the first time and I learned a few things. The seat belts are from craft store ribbon and the buckles and latches are my first attempt at photo-etching anything. Overall, I'm pleased with how it came out, though I wish it had been a more detailed kit and I wish my p/e parts came out better. 





































a closeup of the interior










the underside showing the four screw locations to hold it all together


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great to me. :thumbsup: Very Sharp !!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks nice! On the photo-etch parts, did you draw out the parts and actually do the photo-etching yourself? Was it a difficult process? I'm very interested in learning the dark art of photo-etch, to do the same as you and create seatbelt buckles, grills and what-not...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

To answer your question, whiskeyrat, yes, I did do the photo-etching myself using aluminum from a can of Pepsi (what can I say? I'm cheap). The most difficult part of the process was scribing what I wanted etched - I'm not a very good artist. The etching process itself only took maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice work on that! I am not a big fan of "snap-together" kits but you did this one justice!

I'm taking a snap-tite kit and making it have a real motor, and an opening hood on a 57 Chevy for my daughter......Kind of a special project for me.....With a screen name/handle like the one I've got.........


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> To answer your question, whiskeyrat, yes, I did do the photo-etching myself using aluminum from a can of Pepsi (what can I say? I'm cheap). The most difficult part of the process was scribing what I wanted etched - I'm not a very good artist. The etching process itself only took maybe 15 minutes.


Cool! And cheap?! I say thrifty! I'll need to study more about how to photo-etch before I attempt it, knowing the way I work I'll screw it up three or four times before I get decent results.


----------

